# Shooting Technique - bend the bg?



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

Some shooters recommend to bend the blowgun to stabilize the dart on it's way through the pipe like shown HERE . Does anyone of you shoot like this? How exactly do you bend your bg? How about the idea of pre-bent bg? Questions lead to more questions........


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

This has not been discussed here before . Do you have a outside link where it was discussed ?


----------



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

Here is a little something that describes the effect and the technique........ dunno where else i read about it


----------



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

sorry- HERE


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting theory . I believe its best to go with a straight bore . A problem can occur with long bores that sag with gravity causing the loss of contact with the bottom of the bore . Blowgun bores can be positional in the case of sagging . One should site down the inside of the bore from mouth end to muzzle end and rotate while viewing . Stop rotating when you have the best roundest opening view and mark the top of the barrel with a mark . The blow gun should now be shot with the mark facing up all the time . Now your holding the bore in its straightest position consistently while allowing the dart consistent bore contact .


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

The referenced information basically says *if your tube has a bend in it* and you can rotate the tube so the bend is down in the middle and up at the ends it is better than to have the bend oriented in a different direction.

If I had a tube that was not realistic to straighten I would agree.

It is not recommending to bend your tube.

Their reasoning is that if the dart is moving fast and the tube then bends downward the dart tip could raise off the floor of the tube where it generally rides and then fly less accurately. I imagine they might be correct. I just want the tube to look straight without a left or right curve when viewed from above.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Many years ago I bought a forty caliber TufRam from Target Zone Sports. The barrel arrived with a slight curvature. I used this in competitions for several years and achieved my highest scores with it. I believe that the darts tendency to continue in it's initial direction caused it to battle the tubes insistence that it change course resulting in a dart tip that is held near the bottom of the tube rather rather flailing about randomly. It is mere speculation but I believe it deserves some consideration.


----------

